# Planning out the attack.



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

I've tossed around the idea of having people walk through the yard, as a graveyard, but I am afraid they would damage my fruit trees. Now, as a set piece that people could walk, or drive by and admire, I think that would be a better idea. I can't imagine having three separate set pieces to keep up with.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

kurtnotkirk;bt3521 said:


> I've tossed around the idea of having people walk through the yard, as a graveyard, but I am afraid they would damage my fruit trees. Now, as a set piece that people could walk, or drive by and admire, I think that would be a better idea. I can't imagine having three separate set pieces to keep up with.


Well, property in the high desert area where i live is different than most places, it's actually the perfect place to run 3 haunts. 1st, it's the desert and there's not a lot of trees and vegetation to worry about. 2nd, property lots are huge,blank, and cheap by most standard's. 3rd, my entire family,from my wife and 4 kids, my parents, and my sister and brother in law that actually consist of the Nightmare Family that help me run the show. Otherwise i wouldn't even attempt this, but there really is a Nightmare Family.


----------

